# Anyone Child's have 6-10 Bowel Movements a Day?



## organic-mama

I'm so worried about my 6 year old DD. I swear, I cannot handle hearing that another one of my children being diagnosed with something serious. For the past month my DD has been having Bowel Movement between 6-10 times a day, mostly after any type of food. She will sometimes take one bite of dinner and need to go to the bathroom. Not Diarreah, just soft and mushy. It doesn't fall into the toilet much, it stays smashed between her bottom. I have the clean her each time. She only has BM's this many times while at home. She doesn't have them for 3 hours while at school, or when we are out to dinner or public places. This is where I'm getting confused. Took her to the DR today, and the DR felt her tummy, did a rectal, and checked urine. All was good. The Dr is sending us for an X-ray, Blood work, and stool sample. Told us that after this stuff comes back we will go from there. Oh, and she has lost 2lbs since her Jan 2nd physical. The DR said she is only concerned about the weightloss. I don't get why all of a sudden my DD would need to go this often. I think the weightloss is from her not wanting to eat because she doesn't want to have a BM. She's just as frustrated having to go so often as I am tired of having to clean her afterwards. The DR did say that if all tests come back fine, she will give her something like Miralax? to regulate her stools. The Dr also mentioned that it could be an emotional thing since she only does this at home. I'm lost and scared.

Any ideas of why this could be happening? Anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## KMK_Mama

I would ask for a referral to a gastroenterologist and then test for food allergies, including celiac. I think my 6yo DD only goes once per day.....


----------



## organic-mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
I would ask for a referral to a gastroenterologist and then test for food allergies, including celiac. I think my 6yo DD only goes once per day.....

She did mention a gastroenterologist after the other results come back.


----------



## lolar2

It sounds to me as though your ped is on the right track. I hope it isn't too serious. I am not clear from your OP whether you would like more information about what sorts of conditions can cause frequent bowel movements, or whether that would just scare you. So I'll just say that there are a lot of possible causes, and fortunately the mild ones are more common than the serious ones.


----------



## mommyinIL1976

The Gastro is a good idea. The symptoms sound a lot like what DH and DS1 suffer from. They would always have to go right after eating. Both were diagnosed with IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome). Both are on fairly mild (and cheap) meds and it took care of the problem completely. Good luck!


----------



## alexsam

yes, I would see a ped gastro... You know, as strange as it sounds, it might actually be with-holding which is emotionally based and pretty common (they try so hard "not to go" for whatever reason that they end up doing a little all day long as they can't really hold it and so they end up having many small bm's all day as they never really relieve themselves and will only let go as minimally necessary, and so they must do this many times a day). They can control it enough to limit it to home. She may have associated food with pooping (which is something kids who withhold will do just about anything to avoid and will make strange connections with it "The potty there is no good, so I won't go to the library again.", "I had to poop once when I rode my bike, so I won't ride my bike anymore.", things like this) and that can be a problem. This can be fairly emotionally tortureous for everyone, but it is not physically dangerous. A ped gastro will have lots of experience with this.

Of course, I don't really know what your daugther has, but this might be something to look into.


----------



## tumbleweed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
I would ask for a referral to a gastroenterologist and then test for food allergies, including celiac. I think my 6yo DD only goes once per day.....


I agree. My kids are only about once a day too.


----------



## mommajb

Just to add a bit of levity my older kids have to 'go' when it is time for chores. It drives me insane!

Hugs mama, I hope you can get this figured out quickly and that in addition to being nothing to serious your dd is more regular soon.

Quick question - you say this doesn't happen at school. Does she eat at school? She may be refusing snacks so she doesn't have to go through this.

Quick comment - I am sure that in the past 6 years you have figured this out but I find bumms much easier to clean if the child stays on the toilet rather than getting up (say, to come get me).


----------



## organic-mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Just to add a bit of levity my older kids have to 'go' when it is time for chores. It drives me insane!

Hugs mama, I hope you can get this figured out quickly and that in addition to being nothing to serious your dd is more regular soon.

Quick question - you say this doesn't happen at school. Does she eat at school? She may be refusing snacks so she doesn't have to go through this.

Quick comment - I am sure that in the past 6 years you have figured this out but I find bumms much easier to clean if the child stays on the toilet rather than getting up (say, to come get me).

Yes, she eats a snack at school. I usually send her with an apple and Kashi bar. Now yesterday we were gone most of the day and she only went 4 times, twice before we left and twice once home. She ate at Chuckie Cheese(b-day party) and a mexican restaurant without having to go afterwards. Today, we've been home all day and she's gone 8 times so far, it's 7pm est here.

Oh, I agree, much easier on the toilet, I use baby wipes too. We went for the labs and x-ray yesterday, so we are anxiously waiting the Dr's call in the morning.


----------



## mommajb

updates?


----------



## littlemomma

I would go get a children's probiotic and start it ASAP. Worked wonders for my son who went through a similar phase. I think something was off balance. Also, we eliminated dairy from his diet at the same time. Not sure which solved it.


----------



## organic-mama

Update:

Dr said all Bloodwork looked great. Stool sample was unsuccessful because the Peds office gave me the wrong container, so no info on that. The X-ray showed a lot of Bowel so Dr thinks she is holding back. Dr said to give her an enema and 1 tble spoon of Miralax a day, and to bring her back in two weeks. As far as the weightloss, she couldn't explain. She told me if these things don't work , she will do a Cat Scan to make sure nothing else is going on.

I guess, I still feel uneasy about the situation. I don't understand why she goes so often and how she can hold back. My son was diagnosed with a rare and difficult to treat Cancer when he was 4, so every little thing that happens to the kids frightens me. I will talk about it with DH later, but I almost want to call her back and demand a Cat Scan now. At the same time, I don't want to over react.

Now, I've never given a child and Enema or Miralax, any tips of info would be great.


----------



## doublyblessed

that sure is a lot of BM's in one day... i wonder too, what could be going on...i would demand a cat scan too. you have right to be concerned for sure. please keep us posted...

sending you love...







:


----------



## mommajb

Has she been constipated in the past? Some children after having a painful bm become fearful and withhold; then the little that sneaks out around the blockage is what you have experienced (or rather she has). At any rate the blockage should be helped by the enema.

What directions did the ped give you? I am sorry the two of you are going through this. Your experience with your son must make it worse right now.


----------



## organic-mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Has she been constipated in the past? Some children after having a painful bm become fearful and withhold; then the little that sneaks out around the blockage is what you have experienced (or rather she has). At any rate the blockage should be helped by the enema.

What directions did the ped give you? I am sorry the two of you are going through this. Your experience with your son must make it worse right now.

The only time she's ever been constipated was the end of Feb. Right after the constipation is when she stated going a lot a day. She did have a lot of painful BM'S when she was constipated, she would sit on the toilet forever clinched out. The Dr just said give her 1 child Enema and 1 tble of Miralax everyday, that's all she said. Since she goes to school, should I wait till Friday to give her the Enema? I'm not sure what to expect afterwards?
Does it work right away?

Thanks so much, you ladies have been very helpful.


----------



## alexsam

First of all, not gonna lie- the enema is no fun. The Miralax takes a while to balance, but becomes a life-saver.

The way (reason?) it happens is this... So, you have to poop, but you don't want to. You're afraid to. You hold it as long as humanly possible because you HATE to go. But, the body wins and some is forced out (you move funny, you just can't hold it any longer, you have some overhwleming association with an activity and using the bathroom, whatever). But since you HATE the process of pooping, you don't "let it all go" when this happens, you feel it happening and you stop it, making it "just a tiny little poop". The loss of control, the act of bowel movement, fear of pain from a previous bout of constipation, whatever, makes it emotionally impossible to allow the body to have a full bowel movement. Because you never really empty, you end up having to repeat this process of "a little bit" 10 times a day and it doesn't quite cut it. Throw in anxiety (your own and your moms!), the social issues of the bathroom which may include embarassment or shame (even if you work real hard not to have these in there!), repeating multiple times a day the very event you are avoiding, the feeling of loss of control... and the whole thing caves in on itself and creates this self-perpeuating cycle of with-holding to avoid pooping.

In one way, I can reassure you that there is no physical danger from this (the body will force it out before it will injure itself, thus the million little poops), but it is emotionally torturous for everyone. Life revolves around the toilet. It is very hard for kids to get a handle on this. It seems to all us adults like something that you can "choose to do" (just poop already!) but really, much of it is emtionally out of their control (thus, the Miralax which compells them to go and does not allow them to hold it).

Did you say you are seeing a ped. gastro? If not, I would seek one out, as they have a LOT of experience with this and can clarify many points.

As you can probably tell, I speak from experience. If it is with-holding, it is quite common at some time or another, is not physically dangerous, but it can be a very long and drawn out process of being sure to eliminate physical sources, getting the right dose of laxative and then working through the emotional stuff. Setbacks are common, but resolve fairly quickly. My son had 2 x-rays and a barium enema. We saw 2 ped. gastros. We did everything to make sure it was not physical and we have spent the last 2 years managing it with laxatives and emotional support. This is not particularly uncommon for the condition (for it to last a very long time).

I'm so sorry that you had to deal with such serious health concerns in the past. I would do all that I could to rule out the physical first so that when you start to deal with it, you can go full strength with the emotional components without fear of something being physically wrong. But it does sound like a very typical picture of withholding... The constipation first, the withholding following from fear and the going a little many times a day.

I would NOT send her to school after an enema. Definately wait until the weekend, then be sure to be home, make the house comfy, snuggle in with some favorite books or DVDs and take it easy. Have some extra towels on hand.

After, begin with the dose of Miralax. Give it a few days of 1 tb each day, then you can start to tinker with it. It takes a few days in lag (the dose you give today will not take effect for a day or so). Be sure she drinks water throughout the day (Miralax doesn't work without proper amounts of fluids in the system).


----------



## alexsam

Also, I'd ask about possibly using a temporarily high dose of Miralax in lieu of an enema... It is much less invasive.

Also, if everyone is sure this is it (you have confidently ruled out other concerns and have gotten a second oppinion), it is very important that YOU relax about it (as HARD as that is and will be!). If you hype the bathroom and the poop process, it will feed into her anxiety. The key is to send reasurring messages that the bathroom is "no big deal", it is not a place of pain, that she has control and her body is re-learning its right thing and that you are just cool as a cucumber. Of course, your reality might be very different, as this can be very worrisome, frustrating, upsetting, and a million other things where you may alternately want to scream and cry yourself. But bucking up and NOT reinforcing her existant fear and anxiety is crucial.

Ugh. So sorry you (both!) are dealing with this!


----------



## Jenelle

I agree that I would try to avoid the enema -- and give the Miralax a chance to work. Also, agree that mom needs to be as calm and laid back as humanly possible about it. Kids pick up on our anxiety, stress, worry, etc. It is my experience that if I stay calm and act like things are no big deal







then they will follow my lead. Hugs, mama. It will all work out.


----------



## darcytrue

My DD is 6 and goes 1x per day and sometimes even skips a day. She went through something similar about a year or so ago when she would get constipated. She would also hold her poop all in and only let out a little bit each time she would go because she was in a hurry to go poop or she just didn't want to be in the bathroom alone so she rushed and didn't finish, resulting in going to poop several times per day.


----------



## bl987ue

This is such a common problem, but no fun for anybody involved! Give her the miralax in something nice to drink, like juice. You are going to be in this for the long haul, so try to be relaxed about it (easier said than done, I realize).


----------



## lilgreen

Sounds familiar. ds1 (7) was diagnosed with celiac disease 1.5 years ago. Be sure the bloodworked tested for that.


----------



## organic-mama

Update:

Just wanted to give one last update. Well, the Enema worked wonders, tons and tons of poop was released. The Dr was right, my DD was with-holding big time. I still don't get how she went on like this for over a month. She was not like herself the entire time, she was extra cranky, refusing to eat, whining a lot and so on. I'm so happy DD is now back to her normal happy, energetic self and has been having normal BM's again. She keeps telling me how much better she feels and hugging me. I'm so glad this is over. Thanks so much ladies for all your help.


----------



## bl987ue

That is excellent news. Keep using the miralax until the ped says to stop, to keep this from reoccurring.


----------



## cchrissyy

glad it's working out!

My son had chronic diahrea and it did turn out he was actually all impacted higher in the GI tract. He didn't need an enema, just a day (more?) of laxitive and then another xray to show he was all clear. He does have food allergies and developmental issues, but thanks to Singulair medicine and avoiding just a couple toruble foods, he now eats normally and has one BM a day. It's been about a year now.


----------



## mommajb




----------

